# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Итоги Марафона 2011

## Mikhail

Харе Кришна. Где и когда можно будет узнать?

----------


## Сёма

на фестивале Санкиртаны, 10го по-моему числа...тоьлко там написано, что но закрытый 0_о что это значит - загадка лично для меня...

----------


## Aniruddha das

ИТОГИ МАРАФОНА ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ 2011 В МОСКВЕ

Распространители:

Община
3076 (МБИГ)
1306 (БИГ)
1501 (Сред)
3125 (Мал)
9008 (Книги)
8989,75 (Очки)

ашрам Бхактиведанты в Юрлово
4954 (МБИГ)
2457 (БИГ)
1644 (Сред)
3971 (Мал)
13026 (Книги)
14179,75 (Очки)

Динамо
10118 (МБИГ)
1331 (БИГ)
679 (Сред)
586 (Мал)
12714 (Книги)
22053 (Очки)

БКЦ "на Ботанический"
1713 (МБИГ)
848 (БИГ)
1100 (Сред)
1791 (Мал)
5452 (Книги)
5271,75 (Очки)

Бхакти-врикши
1813 (МБИГ)
917 (БИГ)
2599 (Сред)
3612 (Мал)
8941 (Книги)
6745,5 (Очки)

ИТОГО
21674 (МБИГ)
6859 (БИГ)
7523 (Сред)
13085 (Мал)
49141 (Книги)
57239,75 (Очки)

Для справки:
МБИГ (книги объемом более 500 страниц + Наука Самоосознания и Шримад-Бхагаватам)
БИГ (книги объемом 300-500 страниц)
Сред (книги объемом 150-300 страниц)
Мал (книги объемом до 150 страниц)

----------


## vedamurti das

А график по годам посмотреть можно?

----------

